# Disability lawyer recommendations?



## briant (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm looking for a disability lawyer lawyer in the Calgary area. Someone close to me has gone through a major surgury. We don't think he can return to work any time soon. He's 58 years old.

The problem we're having is that the doctor who performed the surgery won't extend his time off work to recover. We want to get him onto his companies long term disability plan. He's worked there for over 25 years.

Let me know if you have any lawyer recommendations in the Calgary area. 

Much appreciated.


----------

